
Ask HN: Any thoughts about the so called third-runtime? - devbas
Lately I hear a lot about the so called third-runtime existing of things like Google speaker, Amazon Alexa and Facebook Messenger.<p>Will there actually be a &#x27;takeover&#x27; and a battle around different systems like happened in mobile?
======
PaulHoule
Yes

